# Temporary Walkway?



## kimberland30 (Jan 22, 2008)

I've attached a picture of our walkway that leads from the driveway to the front porch. Because of the huge oak tree in our yard (I've attached another to show it), the concrete is starting to buckle about a foot from the driveway, and it's a tripping hazard (while sober even!).

I'm about to do some pretty extensive landscaping, and would like to jackhammer out the concrete and put in some gravel and 18" x 18" pavers as a temporary walkway. Eventually we'll be tiling over the concrete porch and will also tile the walkway..but we are a while from doing it.

Do you think this will work for now? We have the ugly black edging that will have to stay in place, so it should hold the gravel in okay (I'm thinking pea gravel). I believe the concrete is 3" deep, so if we take it out, we'll fill with gravel and place the pavers on top, slightly set in so they don't move.

While I'm doing this, should I move the walkway closer to the house? We have major root issues with this tree but can cut a few of them (particularily the one causing the damage to our sidewalk). If we do this option, it will cut down on what I do around the tree - since our current landscaping goes from one end of the house, around the tree, and ends at the driveway. If I can move the walkway, we can do a 'tree ring' instead, which means less work and less plants. 

Any options are also welcome. 

Thanks!
Kim


----------



## LawnGuyLandSparky (Nov 18, 2007)

I would jackhammer the entire walkway out, then pull that black plastic junk that borders the gardens and the concrete walk out, and then spread more of the same mulch right through the entire area. Place garden blocks from the driveway to the house in the mulch.


----------



## kimberland30 (Jan 22, 2008)

Brilliant idea! Something inexpensive, and god knows we have a ton of mulch.

Should we cut in edging around the tree and such? There is a slope so it's hard to 'maintain' the flowerbed. Before we got the black plastic crap (and it is CRAP, but a cheap fix), we had issues with mulch and dirt spreading down the lawn.


----------



## LawnGuyLandSparky (Nov 18, 2007)

Sure keep a border between lawn and garden...


----------



## Allison1888 (Mar 16, 2008)

Mulch is a good alternative and one that will not cause you as much problems when it spills over into the grass. Gravel can be a pain to deal with.


----------

